#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Op zoek naar mijn persoon

## 026meisje

Beste community,

Hierbij doe ik een poging tot sebab.
Zelf ben ik 21 jaar en ben mijn HBO studie aan het afronden. Heb zelf geen grote kring en ben een solist in dit leven. Ik hou van leren praten lachen sporten en goed voor mijn lichaam zorgen. Alles wat ik in mijn voorkeuren vraag bezit ik zelf ook alleen ben ik 1.60 haha.
Deze “voorkeuren” zijn enkel succesfactoren!

Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar het volgende:
- Een man tussen 23-33 jaar oud
- Intellectueel ontwikkeld is en houdt van nuchtere maar erg diepzinnige gesprekken rondom filosofie wetenschap geloof literatuur etc.
- Een grapjurk is net als ik!
- Houdt van eten en niet slank is
- lengte liefst 1.75+
- Liefde heeft voor de Marokkaanse cultuur en in zijn eigen passievolle wereld leeft.
- Iemand met een kleine kring die niet al te veel op social media zit of met anderen socialiseert etc.

allemaal zodat wij samen in onze eigen bubbel kunnen gaan samenleven op deze dunya.

pm als je denkt dat het wel goed zit  :Smilie: 

Update: Bijna 23, en WO master aan het afronden, Aqeeda is ontzettend belangrijk en Islam is prioriteit en staat centraal ten alle tijden.

Ma3a salama

----------


## IBKIS

Te schattig dit. 

Omdat ik zeer veel sympathiseer met het idee dat elk mens een speelmaatje voor het leven verdient: 

Als ik van eten hield (eet alleen omdat het moet), niet slank, jonger dan 33 jaar, grappig n niet getrouwd was dan had ik je zeker een PM gestuurd. Doe ik nu dus niet, maar ik vind jouw klein oproepje dapper en dus te schattig voor woorden, net zo schattig als je lengte. Ik moest stiekem gniffelen. Hoop dat je genoeg reacties krijgt, en dan niet van rotzooi (want hier komt heel veel rotzooi), opdat je je speelmaatje vindt. Speelmaatjes zijn leuk. 




> Beste community,
> 
> Hierbij doe ik een poging tot sebab.
> Zelf ben ik 21 jaar en ben mijn HBO studie aan het afronden. Heb zelf geen grote kring en ben een solist in dit leven. Ik hou van leren praten lachen sporten en goed voor mijn lichaam zorgen. Alles wat ik in mijn voorkeuren vraag bezit ik zelf ook alleen ben ik 1.60 haha.
> Deze “voorkeuren” zijn enkel succesfactoren!
> 
> Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar het volgende:
> - Een man tussen 23-33 jaar oud
> - Intellectueel ontwikkeld is en houdt van nuchtere maar erg diepzinnige gesprekken rondom filosofie wetenschap geloof literatuur etc.
> ...

----------


## IBKIS

Jij mag mij een PM sturen als je iemand hebt gevonden die desondanks, en plotseling, zijn ware aard laat zien en psychopatisch stoer tegen je doet. 

Ik vermoord hem met alle liefde. Puur en alleen omdat ik ervan overtuigd ben dat:

1. je geen fake bent;
2. Je een jonge, kleine vrouw bent (mijn hart smelt);
3. je dapper bent;

En vier: dat je misschien een beetje dik bent, maar vooral een soulmate zoekt en daarom het heft in eigen vingers neemt. 

Ik zou trots zijn als jij mijn zusje was geweest. 

En je weet: gewoon een PM sturen als n van die rotzooiflikkers hier jou hartpijn geeft. Ik knal ze gewoon. Broederliefde.

----------


## 026meisje

Uppp!!

----------


## 026meisje

En nee ik ben niet een beetje dik ik fitness

----------


## IBKIS

Ik mag niet meer tegen onbekende mensen praten van mijn vrouw, sorry. Eerst was het "niet met andere vrouwen", toen "niet met andere vrouwen op het internet", en omdat ik het niet snapte volgens haar is het gewoon "niet met onbekende mensen" geworden. Ik ben dan ook erg gelukkig met haar. 

*vreemde vinger-gebarentaal doet (succes wenst)* 






> En nee ik ben niet een beetje dik ik fitness

----------


## 026meisje

Uppp..  :blozen:

----------


## 026meisje

Uppooo

----------


## 026meisje

Upppje

----------


## 026meisje

uuupppiii

----------


## 026meisje

Uuuuup

----------

